# Suche einen Unkrautvernichter



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wie Ihr oben schon seht, suche ich einen Unkrautvernichter, weil wir haufenweise Unkraut zwischen den Steinen auf dem Weg zum Carport haben und ich habe keine Lust das Zeug rauszupuhlen. 

Ich suche einen insektenfreundlichen und tierfreundlichen U.Vernichter. Habe schon bei Amazon geguckt, aber ich weiß nicht was selektiv heißt. Etwa nur für Pflanzen und ungiftig für Insekten etc? Und nicht alle Vernichter hatten die beste Bewertung, von wegen, dass sie nicht ausreichend wirken oder gar nicht. Zumindest die, die ich interessant fand wegen BIO etc. 
Mit kommt der Verdacht, dass diese freundlichen Vernichter weniger Wirkung zeigen, als die radikalen, die alles weghauen, aber wir haben hier Katzen, Eichhörnchen, Igel, Fröschlis und lauter anderes Getier, da will ich unbedingt Rücksicht drauf nehmen. 

Oder gibt´s vielleicht ein wirksames Hausmittel?
Freu mich auf Antworten!
Sarah


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Speisesalz oder Essig auf die Unkrautpflänzchen...erst etwas einwirken lassen und dann mit wenig Wasser weiter einziehen lassen...jedoch wäre es ratsam, früher oder später trotz allem mit Fugenkratzer oder Fugendrahtbürste das Grobe raus zu zotteln (wie auch __ Moos etc.)...und dann nach ggf. Grundreinigung so'n Pflasterfugenzeugs, welches abbindet und fest wird...


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Ich hab das selbe Prob. aber wenn ich das ganze Unkraut hier auf dem Hof zwischen den Betonpflaster (H-Steine) und Wegplatten, bin ich in 2 Jahren noch nicht fertig! Habe auch 2 Hunde, die aber diesen Teil des Grunstückes nicht betreten. 
Speisesalz und Essig ist auch nicht sooo priggelnt gegen das andere Getier!
Meine Frau ist heute in den Gartenmarkt und wird sich da mal schlau machen, denn ich suche nicht irgent eine Sprühflasche, sondern etwas was man als Konzentrat kauft und dann in einer großen Pumpflasche mit Wasser auffüllt!


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo Ihr zwei,
die Ideen klingen nicht schlecht. Die Drahtbürste macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, werde mir eine anschaffen. Tja, bevor ich am Ende kein Produkt finde, werde ich lieber auf Essig zurück greifen. Wisst ihr nun, was "selektiv" bedeutet?
ich bin gespannt, was Deine Frau heute mitbringt. Ich habe in den Märkten noch nicht danach geguckt. Hab aber eben noch mal gegoogelt und nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo zusammen. 

Salz und Essig wirken zwar, sind aber bei Einsatz auf gepflasterten Flächen (wie alle anderen Mittel auch) in Deutschland verboten (Bußgeld bis zu 50000 Euro !). 

Gegenüber Nahestehenden Nutzpflanzen sind beide Substanzen zudem sehr aggressiv und könnten diese schädigen. Ebenso kann (je nach Pflaster) durch Essig auch die Oberfläche angefriffen werden. 

Ich würde das Unkraut mit einerm Gasbrenner wegbrennen oder mechanisch entfernen. 
Alle anderen Tipps sind entgegen der Rechtssprechung und können den Kläranlagen große Probleme bereiten. 

Quelle http://www.landwirtschaftskammer.de/presse/archiv/aa-2005-36-04.htm und viele andere, wenn man Essig als Unkrautvernichter bei Tante google eingibt.

Viele Grüße
Wuzzel


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Ja das wußte ich mit der Gesetzgebung, na ja mal sehn was der Gartenmarkt für meine Frau bereit hält, werde berichten!


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Uuuiii!!!:shock Das wusste ich auch nicht.


----------



## lissbeth66 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/selektiv#Bedeutung1

Ausgewählt , etwas auswählen 

Im Bezug auf Unkrautvernichter würde ich sagen das das Zeug nur in ausgewählten Bereichen eingesetzt werden soll


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Also dann nur für bestimmte Pflanzen, sprich Unkraut, schätze ich. Man soll also aufpassen, wie und wo man es verteilt.


----------



## lissbeth66 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Genau, die meisten Unkrautvnichter sind chemisch und greifen alles an was grünt und blüht und leider sind sie auch schädlich für Insekten und Co. 

Ich beiß auch immer in den sauren Apfel und zupfe mit der Hand weil ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen kann Chemie anzuwenden wegen der ganzen Amphibien und Igel die bei mir leben .


----------



## Joachim (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo,

das selektiv bezieht sich auf die Wirkung - es "vernichtet" also nicht alles (wie Round Up) sondern eben selektiv nur bestimmte Pflanzen.

@Wuzzel
Gasbrenner schön und gut - aber da ist es wie mit den Algen im Teich.  Du zerstörst damit den Oberirdischen Teil der Pflanzen, über bleibt weitgehend eine "Düngung" für den nächsten Aufwuchs... Wir haben früher (DDR) die Gräben und Feldränder im zeitigen Frühjahr abgebrannt um altes vertrocknetes Gras los zu werden hinter ist das neue besser wie zuvor ausgetrieben... Das das für die Tierwelt nicht rosig war ist klar, drum darf mans ja auch heute nümmer. 

Daher, auch wenns weh tut - mechanische Bekämpfung: Drahbürste oder eben rupfen und zum Kompost damit. Mich dächt, da gibts auch schon Geräte für, sowas wie Kehrmaschinen mit Drahtbesen statt Plastikborsten...


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

@ Wuzzel - Danke für den Tipp, was man nicht alles beachten muss......wir wollen ja keinen Gesetzeskonflikt hervorrufen...


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Jau, wir wollen keine Gesetzeskonflikte und vor allem die Natur achten
´n Drahtbesen wär cool. Ich kann mit meinem Rücken unmöglich in gebückter Haltung auf dem Boden hocken, das bringt mich um. Aber wie lange dauert es im Frühjahr und Sommer, bis die Steine wieder genauso aussehen? Es sollte im Jahr doch wohl nicht mehr als zwei mal vorkommen, dass ich das Zeug entfernen muss, schließlich haben wir überall Unkraut. Mein Freund meckert schon, dass die ganze Gartenarbeit nun doch an ihm hängen bleibt.:?


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

@joachim sorry, da habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Es geht bei dieser Methode darum die Zellstruktur der Grünen Pflanzenanteile zu zerstören und damit auch die unterirdischen Teile der Pflanze deutlich zu schwächen und den Neuaustrieb zu verlangsamen. Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile sollte man natuerlich mechanisch entfernen. 
Richtiger wäre der Ausdruck Abflammen gewesen, da es wirklich reicht nur kurz mit der Flamme die Blätter anzuwelken.

Ähnlich funktioniert das auch mit Dampf.
Hier in Bielefeld bekämpft ein Landwirt z.B. mit Wasserdampf erfolgreich das Unkraut. 
Auch die Stadt Bielefeld hat meines Wissens ein entsprechendes Fahrzeug im Einsatz um Wildkräutern an unerwünschen Stellen zu reduzieren.

Man sollte natürlich aufpassen ! 

Ein Zaubermittel ist diese Methode nicht, kann aber unterstützend eingesetzt werden. 

Mechanisch reinige ich die Fugen entweder mit einer Drahtbürste am langen Stil, aber auch der Nylonfaden eines Rasentrimmers leistet gute Dienste.

Viele Grüße
 Wuzzel


----------



## Kolja (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo,

nach meiner Erfahrung, lässt sich das Unkraut am besten nach Regen zupfen. Dann kommt auch ein nicht zu großer Löwenzahn mit Wurzel raus. 

Sarah, was hast du denn für Pflaster/Platten? Vielleicht kann man ja auch gezielt was einsäen oder anpflanzen.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Die Drahtbürste für Rückenkranke heißt Fugenbesen. Besenstil dran - fertig:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fugenkratzer...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=230448502728&ps=54

Gibt es eigentlich in jedem Baumarkt!


----------



## inge50 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo,

wir benutzen diesen erfolgreich

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=33231&keyword=rillenfix

mit Teleskopstiel. Man sollte ihn aber nur ziehen. Zum schieben ist der Teleskopstiel zu instabil.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## LotP (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Weil's mich an was erinnert muss ich jetzt auch noch mal meinen  Senf dazu geben:

1. Finde die Idee mit den Stiel an der Drahbürste top, weil.. ->
hab mal was ähnliches bei uns auf n Dach gemacht. Komplettes Dach von __ Moos/ Flechten,.. befreit. Mit ner Drahtbüste und ner Spachtel. Hat Tage gedauert und war eine der ekelhaftesten Arbeiten die ich je gemacht hab.
die Eckige Spachtel war danach rund^^ (... so viel hat's abgewetzt)

2. Habe hier auch kanister-weise Grünbelag entferner und Steinimpregnierer vom A..di. 
Bin noch nie dazu gekommen das zu Benutzen. Und kann darum auch eigentlich gar nicht wirklcih diesbezüglich mit Erfahrung glänzen. Dennoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass  normales Unkraut zw. den Fugen (also vllt nicht die FLechten am Stein direkt) allein vom Steinimpregnierer kaputt gehen (und dann leichter zu entfernen sind). Meine nur, vllt willst das ja so wie so mal machen...


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo zusammen,


'Biobauern' bitte hier aufhören mit lesen und weiter blättern...

Wer keine Kraft im Rücken hat, oder eine große Fläche und auch kein Biobauer ist, hier etwas Googlefutter:   
Rasen-Unkrautfrei Hedomat

Kann man am besten spritzen. Ist eigentlich zur Unkrautentfernung auf der Wiese gedacht, geht aber natürlich auch auf dem Weg.
Wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält, dann funktioniert es auch wie versprochen. Nach 3-4 Tagen ist das Unkraut braun und die Wurzel abgestorben...
Es ist nicht bienengefährlich, weitere Hinweise auf der Schachtel oder beim Personal erfragen.
Es ist sparsam dosierbar. Wer nicht lesen kann und überdosiert (Motto: viel, hilft viel), wird halt mit braunem Rasen belohnt.
<edit>Ist biologisch abbaubar.</edit>



Gruß Carsten


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

So meine Frau hat volgendes mit gebracht, soll ganz neu sein, ist von Bayer Garten und heißt
Permaclean, ist für 250 qm abgepackt 5x50g Beutel, kostet 24,99 EUR.
Jeder Beutel soll mit 5L Wasser verdünt werden und ist spritzbar!


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*



> Laut Pflanzenschutz-Anwendungsverordnung ist die Anwendung *verboten*
> 
> 1. auf nicht versiegelten Flächen, die mit Schlacke, Splitt, Kies und ähnlichen Materialien befestigt sind
> *2. auf unmittelbar an Flächen, die mit Beton, Bitumen, Pflaster, Platten und ähnlichen Materialien versiegelt sind (Wege, Plätze und sonstiges Nichtkulturland),
> ...



Quelle

Soviel zur Beratung im Baumarkt


----------



## rumbalotte (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

entweder bin ich blind oder...jedenfalls finde ich das auf der Bayer Garten Seite nicht.
die Haben aber ein biologisch abbaubares Produkt:  3 Std. Bio Unkrautfrei 
-ob das aber "bio" ist...k.a.

Unkrautfrei Express: Blattherbizid für die schnelle und umweltfreundliche Beseitigung von Unkräutern und Ungräsern *auf Wegen und Plätzen* mit Holzgewächsen im Garten, im Zierpflanzenbeet und unter Ziergehölzen im Freiland. Auch gegen Algen und Moose auf Wegen und Plätzen mit Holzgewächsen im Erwerbsgartenbau.

    * Totalherbizid mit einem natürlichen Wirkstoff, der biologisch abbaubar ist
    * nicht bienengefährlich: kann jederzeit eingesetzt werden
    * breit wirksam, auch gegen schwer bekämpfbare Unkräuter wie Giersch
    * schnell sichtbare Ergebnisse, da die Wirkung bei warmen Temperaturen bereits nach wenigen Stunden einsetzt
    * Einsatz im zeitigen Frühjahr möglich, da das Produkt auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen zuverlässig wirkt
    * Haustiere können nach Abtrocknen des Mittels wieder in den Garten


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Das ist ja nur eine Frage der Definition. 
Natürlich erlaubt der Gesetzgeber das ausbringen solcher Mittel auch auf Wegen und Plätzen, solange diese nicht "mit Beton, Bitumen, Pflaster, Platten und ähnlichen Materialien versiegelt sind". 
In der Mehrheit der Fälle dürften Wege und Plätze allerdings versiegelt sein.
Auf meinem Rindenmulchweg dürfte ich, auf einem Gepflasterten Weg darf ich nicht.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## StefanBO (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo,


mistfliege schrieb:


> weil wir haufenweise Unkraut zwischen den Steinen auf dem Weg zum Carport haben und ich habe keine Lust das Zeug rauszupuhlen.
> 
> Ich suche einen insektenfreundlichen und tierfreundlichen U.Vernichter.


Vorweg, ich habe eher das Problem, dass auf den gepflasterten Flächen zu wenig in den Ritzen wächst - sieht dann recht hässlich, steril und versiegelt aus. Aber wenigstens an den Rändern hat sich durchaus was entwickelt  Rausgepuhlt habe ich noch nie etwas, nur mal einzelne Pflanzen entfernt ...

Chemische Mittel sind wohl nie gleichzeitig wirkungsvoll und "tierfreundlich".

"Biologisch abbaubar" heisst nur, dass die behandelte Fläche nicht dauerhaft verseucht ist, sagt aber nichts über die Stärke der Giftigkeit beim Ausbringen und den Zeitraum bis zum Abbau aus. Vorteil ist, dass sich die Giftstoffe nicht in der Nahrungskette immer mehr anreichern ...

Zu trotz deiner Vorgaben genannten Mitteln folgende Infos (ergoogelt):

[Hedomat]
Sicherheitsdatenblatt


> Xi Reizend
> R22 Gesundheitsschädlich beim Verschlucken.
> R35 Verursacht schwere Verätzungen.
> R38 Reizt die Haut.
> ...




[Permaclean]
Sicherheitsdatenblatt


> Xi Reizend
> N Umweltgefährlich
> R22 Gesundheitsschädlich beim Verschlucken.
> R40 Verdacht auf krebserzeugende Wirkung.
> ...



Hier finden sich einige weitere Hinweise zur Umweltverträglichkeit von Permaclean, die sich auf den Zulassungsbericht des Bundesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit (BVL) beziehen.
Auszug:


> *Wer einen Gartenteich besitzt, sollte allerdings besondere Vorsicht walten lassen, denn Permaclean ist als giftig für Algen, Fische und Fischnährtiere sowie höhere Wasserpflanzen eingestuft.*
> [...]
> Permaclean wird als schädigend für Populationen relevanter Nutzinsekten eingestuft. Das Mittel wird als schädigend für Populationen relevanter Raubmilben und __ Spinnen eingestuft.


----------



## DbSam (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Na prima,

womit man wieder auf einer herrlichen Ebene angekommen ist:
Man postet irgendwelche Sicherheitsdatenblätter, anstatt auf Zahnpasta zu verzichten.
Auch Spülmittel, Waschpulver, etc. reizt die Augen und schmeckt überhaupt nicht...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Na ich bin schon daran interressiert nicht alles platt zu machen aber es wird einem alles verkauft und mit dem Kauf bestätigt man, den Sachgemäßen Umgang!
Wir haben hier auf dem Hof vor dem Haus und darum geht es ca. 200-250qm H-Pflaster und Wegplatten plus gepflasterter Einfahrt, wer soll sich denn da hinsetzen mit nem Fugenkratzer, sorry und das bei H-Pflaster (Knochen)??
Ich war schon oft genug dabei aber bin ich hinten fertig, kann ich vorne wieder anfangen! Bei aller Liebe, das ist nicht zu schaffen, man hat ja noch mehr Arbeit bei insgesamt 10000qm Grundstück plus Teich, Schafe und 2 Hunden.


----------



## mistfliege (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

ja und wie radikal ist das nun? Habt Ihr es schon ausprobiert? 

Lieben Gruß
Sarah


----------



## pema (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*



> 10000qm Grundstück plus Teich, Schafe und 2 Hunden.



Hast du schon versucht, die Schafe einzusetzen?

Ansonsten: hier ein paar Fotos über die Schönheit von Planzenbewuchs in gepflasterten Flächen
Alle abgebildeten Pflanzen blühen sehr schön.
petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo Sarah

Wenn du was gutes und zuverlässiges gefunden hast wäre es nett, wenn du davon berichten könntest.
Ich brauch sowas auch ganz dringend. Ich komme hier auch nicht mehr klar. Es wachsen sogar __ Birken durch die Verbundsteine. Hatte fast schon 5cm Durchmesser und die gibt nicht auf !!!
Bei mir sind es fast 200m² Verbundfläche und ich komme nicht nach.

Hab schon daran gedacht die Fugen zu bepflanzen. Bei NG gibt es da verschiedene trttfeste Polsterpflanzen für Wege. so ist das ein Anfang ohne Ende.

Also nicht vergessen, deine Erfahrungen zu posten.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Mausie (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Habe gute Erfahrung mit Banvel M gemacht. Entweder von Compo oder Realchemie "Referenzmittel Banvel M". Spritzmittel, allerdings sollte es 6 Stunden danach nicht regnen. Nach wenigen Tagen wird das Unkraut gelb/braun und verschwindet. Greift den Rasen nicht an. Spritze damit im Garten/Rasen, aber auch in der gepflasterten Garageneinfahrt.

Gruß
Ilona


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*



mistfliege schrieb:


> ja und wie radikal ist das nun? Habt Ihr es schon ausprobiert?
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Sarah



Ich hab das Mittelchen hier aber ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen aber evtl. morgen gehts los!

@pema, für Schafe zu wenig!


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

So, es ist vollbracht, habe es gestern in der Hofeinfahrt benutzt und nun muß man abwarten!


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Moin, wollt nur mal berichten.
Hab also das "Permaclean" nach Angaben des Herstellers ausgespritzt, nun sind ca. 3 Wochen vergangen.
In der ersten Woche hat sich garnichts getan, in der 2. Woche wurde es so langsam gelb, nun in der 3. Woche ist es fast vertrocknet und muß alles raus gepult werden!!
Einiges ist auch noch da, bin mir aber sicher das ich alles getroffen habe
Mein Facit, hatte schon bessere Mittel die schneller und besser wirkten, kann nur nicht mehr sagen von wem die waren.


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Danke für das Feedback, Günter.
Hab mir auch was gekauft, konnte aber noch nicht zum Einsatz kommen. Laut der Verkäuferin soll es das stärste mittel sein, welches im normalen Handel erhältlich ist.
Die Aussage lass ich mal dahin gestellt, jeder verkauft ja das Stärkste...
Es steht mal drauf, ass es ungefährlich für Bienen ist und die verkäuferin meinte, man solle es nicht aufsprühen, wenn es in absebarer Zeit regnet. Klar.
Werde auch berichten...

Grüße Michael


----------



## nik (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo zusammen,

dann berichte ich mal von der Alternative. Spritzen habe ich aus verschiedenen Gründen zu große innere Widerstände. Bei uns sind es ca. 60 m² auf den Wegen rund ums Haus und ca. 16 m² "Knochen" in der Garagenzufahrt. Die sind mit engen Fugen relativ pflegeleicht. Die 60 m² sind ein rotes Antikbetonsteinpflaster und sind von leicht ovaler Form - was größere Fugen zur Folge hat. Bei unserem intensiven Garten ist kaum Unkraut in den Wegen, aber Massen von Beetsämlingen - die meine nicht rausgerupft, weil sie die in die (schon völlig gestopften) Beete zurück zu setzen gedachte, was allerseltenst geschah. Manche Flächen sahen schon witzig aus! Nicht so schön wie das Pema zeigte. 

Da das Pflaster wirklich eine ständige Plage ist, habe ich mich für einen Versuch mit aushärtendem, (mäßig) wasserdurchlässigem Fugensand entschieden. Dansand heißt AFAIR die Firma. Reichweite ist wegen der größeren Fugen nicht den Angaben entsprechend. Weil weitere bauliche Maßnahmen anstanden und ein bisschen Pfusch sich so beseitigen ließ, habe ich das 8x1,2m Wegstück neu gesetzt und hatte freie Fugen. Verfugen und Nässen sind kein Problem, es dauert allerdings bis das eine gute Härte hat. Begehbar ist das am nächsten Tag mit noch zäh-weicher Fugenkonsistenz, hart nach etwa zwei Wochen. Ergebnis ist an sich gut, allerdings haben diese Fugensande alle ein Problem, sie färben. Rotes Betonsteinpflaster und sandfarbener Fugensand sieht man. Mit einem Grauschleierentferner und durchaus einiger Arbeit wird das Pflaster wieder original sauber. -Was nicht selbstverständlich ist, manche Anbieter sprechen sogar von einem "farbverstärkenden" Effekt. 
Ich denke, bei den hellgrauen Knochen kann ich mir die Reinigung sparen.

Fazit: Preislich ist es eher ein günstigeres Produkt, nimmt man die Arbeit in Kauf, dann hat es meine Empfehlung. Es gibt auch welche, die vorher mit Härter angemischt - d.h. nicht trocken eingekehrt werden, da kamen mir zu sehr Gedanken das Pflaster völlig versauen zu können.

Ausgesprochen entspannend, auf diesem Weg nur mehr ab und an Laub fegen zu müssen.  Das werde ich sukzessive für alle Wege machen, die kosten sonst zu viel Zeit.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Danke nik

Werde mir das im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn ich irgendwann die Einfahrt neu Pflastern lasse.
Ist natürlich eine Alternative, die sehr pflegeleicht erscheint.
Allerdings ist da wieder der Nachteil, dass kein Wasser mehr versickert und die Steuern gehen bei mir da sicherlich deutlich rauf (das sind so 200m²). 

Grüße Michael

PS: Ich hab eben nach dem Namen geschaut - "Roundup" heißt es


----------



## nik (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo Michael,

diese Fugenversiegelung ist ein nicht unerheblicher Aufpreis bei einer neuen Pflasterung - und dooferweise weiß man die erst zu schätzen, wenn man viel Arbeit mit nicht versiegeltem Pflaster hatte.

Bei Google bekommst du bei der Suche nach Roundup schon "Amphibiensterben" als Ergänzung angeboten. Das ist richtig heftig.

Es ist ein allgemeines Problem mit Pestiziden, niemand kann sicher sagen inwieweit die doch irgendwelche unerwarteten Schäden verursachen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hi

Ich bin gerne beriet zu mehr zu bezahlen, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich dadurch viel Zeit und Arbeit sparen kann. So etwas muss man ja immer machen und da wird sich das auf die Jahre sicherlich rechnen.
Dann mach ich mich mal etwas schlauer über das Zeug. Kar, ich bin wirklich kein Fan von diesen Giften muss ich wirklich zugeben. Aber es ist ein Kampf gegen die Natur, und die gewinnt immer. Einiges geht weg aber diese tiefen Wurzeln kann man nicht besiegen. Ich denke auch, dass da kein Vlies darunter verarbeitet wurde oä.
Das wären alles meine Gundvorraussetzungen bei einer Restauration. Aber der Vorbesitzer hat da wohl nichts davon gehalten. Gewöhnlich muss es doch billig sein...
Ich will ja jetzt auch nicht literweise Jahr für Jahr Gift verspritzen. Wenn es sich ab dann wieder in Grenzen hällt, geh ich auch wieder mit den gewöhnlichen Methoden ran. Aber wie gesagt zwei Einfahrten mit zusammen ~200m², das ist schon was und das muss man erst mal gemacht haben. Das ist eben nicht nur der Bürgersteig an der Straße. Berufstätig und sonst noch überall Arbeit so weit das Auge reicht...
Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, es wachsen __ Birken mit fast 3-4 cm Durchmesser durch die Fugen.
da kann man sich vorstellen, wie tief und fest das Unkraut verwurzelt ist. Da muss man erst mal wieder herr drüber werden.
Naja, ich hätt es anders gemacht

Grüße Michael


----------



## dragsterrobby (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Ich bin auch kein Freund von irgent welchen Giften aber bei ca. 250qm Knochensteine, blieb nix anderes!


----------



## Gartenlaube (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Gifte wirklich nur dann anwenden wenn keine andere Lösung bleibt. Aber in beschriebenem Fall bleibt wohl nur diese Lösung. Leider.


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Nun sind ja 5 Wochen vergangen und das  "Permaclean" hat für mein dafür halten, nicht das gehalten was es versprochen hat!
Überall sind noch grüne Halme, auch wenn es Teilweise braun ist!
Ne ne, werd mich nächstes Frühjahr um was anderes bemühen.


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Hallo Günter,


da ist bestimmt etwas schief gelaufen.

Es muss genug Blattmasse vorhanden sein, damit das Gift in die Wurzel geht. Zu wenig Blattmasse = wenig Wirkung.
Evtl. falsch angemischt, oder nicht richtig gespritzt?
Unkraut, welches auf Hedomat nicht anspricht?
???

Bei mir hat Hedomat immer geholfen. Ja, klar, ein Pflänzchen kann schon mal überleben. Insgesamt wirkte es aber wie gewünscht.
Das vertrocknete Zeugs verschwand auf der Wiese beim nächsten Rasenmähen, auf dem Weg konnte man das verdorrte braune Unkraut mit einem kräftigen Besen abkehren. Nach der zweiten und dritten Kehraktion war das Ergebnis ok. Bis dahin muss man mit dem verwelkenden Unkrautanblick leben... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Falsch anmischen ist ja fast nicht möglich!
Gut beim spritzen kann man schon mal was übersehen aber es war trocken und ich konnte genau sehen, was ich getroffen habe und was nicht.
Na die Blattmasse ist bei Gras zwischen den Steine sicher nicht so doll aber das Ergebnis ist nicht zufrieden stellend, finde ich!


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Ja, zum falsch Mischen muss man sich schon etwas dämlich anstellen, da hast Du recht.
Ich wollte ja auch nur die Möglichkeiten aufzählen.

Ansonsten sprechen wir da auch von 2 Mittelchen:
Ich nutze Hedomat (vom gleichen 'Laden'), das ist speziell gegen zeikeimblättrige Unkräuter und wird von mir hauptsächlich auf der Wiese eingesetzt. Das man dann das Kraut auf dem Weg und der Zufahrt gleich mit besprüht, das ergibt sich und ist auch nicht verkehrt. Da ich nur gegen irgendwelche Wegeriche, Löwenzahn und Klee zu kämpfen hatte (Gras war eher weniger), hat alles ganz gut geklappt.

Du hast Permaclean eingesetzt, welches seine Wirkung zusätzlich noch gegen 'Ungras'(???) entfalten soll.

Hhm, nun schreibst Du, dass das Gras noch übrig geblieben ist und über Deinen 'Permaangriff' freundlich lächelt. Und trocken ist eigentlich auch gut, zumindest beim spritzen und die nächsten Stunden danach.




Nun sag mal was aus der Ferne dazu...  

Zwei und mehr Wege, sehe ich. 
Weg 1:Mischverhältnis geringfüg zu Gunsten des Permadingens ändern und zielgerichtet sprühen.​
Weg 2:Stärkeres Mittel besorgen.​
Weg 3:Gras-/Unkrautart genau bestimmen und zielgerichtet ein Mittel kaufen.​
Weg 4:Ordentlich düngen, damit es schön wuchern kann und Du einen Bioweg bekommst.​
Weg 5:Hinknien und zupfen.​








Gruß Carsten


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Ok, zu Hedomat kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ja  Permaclean benutzt habe.
In deinen div. Vorschlägen, könnte ich mir nur Weg 1 vorstellen, das aber wird ziehmlich teuer und ob das Ergenis besser ist, weiß/kennt ja auch keiner!!
Ich werd mal abwarten, evtl. hat ja noch ein anderer was zu berichten.


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Unkrautvernichter*

Der Weg Nr.5 ist doch auch klasse. Und suuuuper preiswert....  

Nee, Hedomat bringt bei Dir gar nichts, Du willst ja auch die Einkeimblättrigen vernichten.

Und Du hast das ganze Permazeugs schon verspritzt, keine Reserve mehr?
Hhm, dann würde ich auch erstmal warten. Vielleicht berichtet noch einer von einem ultimativen Killer. 

Wobei ich eher glaube, dass da überall mehr oder weniger das gleiche Wirkungsmittel eingesetzt wird. 
Zumindest bei denen, die gesehen habe. (Das muss hier aber nichts weiter heißen, ich bin kein Chemieprofi beim Unkrautkiller.)



Gruß Carsten


----------

